# XMas Bay Massive Trout!



## anthonie21 (Apr 21, 2017)

Waded Xmas bay on Friday morning. What an amazing day of fishing!
Overcast, no wind, good water temperature and clear water. Bait everywhere.
Started off trying for flounder, nothing. My younger brother switched to a Rapala Xrap and caught a keeper Redfish close to the shore. Then he had a big hit and thought it was a big Redfish. To his surprise when he got it close, it was a big daddy trout. 31 inches and approximately 10 lbs. Trophy of a lifetime! We then proceeded to catch 4 more keeper trout on the same lure, two being close to 20 inches. We caught approx. 8 smaller trout. All in all a great days fishing!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's an outstanding trout! Congrats!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Is he gonna make a trip to the taxidermist? Great fish bud, congratulations.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats! Knew I shoulda put my boat in, less than 15 minutes from my dock but got sidetracked with football....nice catch!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Great catch!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Great fish! Huge congrats to your brother bud.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

congrats to your brother!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

And now there will be 87 extra boats on Xmas this weekend...



Good catch nonetheless!


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Congrats to your brother !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> And now there will be 87 extra boats on Xmas this weekend...
> 
> Good catch nonetheless!


 Yes sir, I agree on both counts.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*awesome*

congrats i've been trying to catch that fish for years!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep the inter web:biggrin:



Mojo281 said:


> And now there will be 87 extra boats on Xmas this weekend...
> 
> Good catch nonetheless!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent trout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice. Fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Speck-a-holic (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome fish! Congrats.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> And now there will be 87 extra boats on Xmas this weekend...
> 
> Good catch nonetheless!


you really think so? come on now


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

they were really in zephyr cove...shhhh


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice stringer!

.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome fish, Congrats!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Impressive fish, especially for the upper coast! Congrats


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

WOW.. That's awesome.. Congrats !!


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

I have had good results 2 years in a row there this time of year......oh and
NFIXMAS.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> Is he gonna make a trip to the taxidermist? Great fish bud, congratulations.


I hope so if you kept it.....


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

That dead trout he's holding is the 10 pounder?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Cut n Shoot said:


> That dead trout he's holding is the 10 pounder?


If you weigh it twice


----------

